# Columbia River Gorge Photos



## Rail Freak (Jun 19, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/railfreak/set...57619874454359/

Beautiful Trip!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 19, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/railfreak/set...57619874454359/
> Beautiful Trip!!!


  I take it that this is going westbound from Spokane to Portland?Great pics, I must takethis trip someday ,this year its SEA to CHI on the EB thanx to the trains to PDX being full!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 19, 2009)

Great photos! 

But no trains? :huh: (A major UP line runs along the south shore of the Gorge, BNSF (and Amtrak) runs along the north shore of the Gorge!)


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 19, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.flickr.com/photos/railfreak/set...57619874454359/
> ...


Actually I did a #28-#27 Round Trip PDX-SPK-PDX!


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 19, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> Actually I did a #28-#27 Round Trip PDX-SPK-PDX!


In August, I'll do a 506/8/27 circle trip - PDX-SEA-SPK-PDX - so it will be the best of both!


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice photos.

And nevermind the_traveler, they don't NEED trains in them.

Hate to see that glare from the sightseer though.. it spoils the pictures. I've been working on it-- I have some badass photos from the EB/CS/CZ which I *might* post. I worked on it all trip to get the glare out. And dare I say I did a good job?


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 19, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Nice photos.
> And nevermind the_traveler, they don't NEED trains in them.
> 
> Hate to see that glare from the sightseer though.. it spoils the pictures. I've been working on it-- I have some badass photos from the EB/CS/CZ which I *might* post. I worked on it all trip to get the glare out. And dare I say I did a good job?


That's why I NEVER take pictures from the SS car. It is almost impossible to not have glare from those curved windows.


----------



## JayPea (Jun 19, 2009)

Great photos!! Makes me look forward to my trip the end of next month---part of which will be from Chicago-Portland on the EB.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 19, 2009)

MrFSS said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Nice photos.
> ...


That's not true at all. All you have to do is place the end of the lens right up against the glass window and no glare or reflections.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 19, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Nice photos.
> And nevermind the_traveler, they don't NEED trains in them.
> 
> Hate to see that glare from the sightseer though.. it spoils the pictures. I've been working on it-- I have some badass photos from the EB/CS/CZ which I *might* post. I worked on it all trip to get the glare out. And dare I say I did a good job?



I have a photo of a freifgt on the Oregon side & it is a loooong one. Damned if I can find it. Mightbe one of those favorite pix you mistakenly DELETE!!!!  :angry: 

RF


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 19, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > And nevermind the_traveler, they don't NEED trains in them.
> ...


Do what I do when that happens. Take ANOTHER train trip - just so you can take a picture of a train!


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 19, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> ...


 Your Advice is what I like about you most!!!! :lol:


----------



## JayPea (Jun 19, 2009)

Plenty of train photos for you, Traveler, in my online album: http://jeffsjourneys.multiply.com/photos

Problem is I'm disorganized and it'll take you awhile to sort through them all!!  But they're there!! Even a derailment or two!


----------

